# Kono FM handle placement question



## enrico l (Aug 2, 2022)

Recently got my hands on a Kono Fm white 1. Beautiful knife overall and feels amazing in hand, great control. One issue I had was the handle install. Its “slightly” high vs dead center.

I feel like this doesn’t really matter overall and I’m just nitpicking but my Hado really blew me out the water when I got it. I almost considered selling it! The Kono is growing on me but just having trouble after going though all that effort to get one, I wanted it perfect lol. 

Maybe I’m just ranting and y’all will tell me its fine.


----------



## gentiscid (Aug 2, 2022)

Keep using it. Kono’s handles are not angled, will take some time for your hand muscles to memorize the exact grip. Its just different from other handles u are used to. Just enjoy the magic of that FM blade man! Food will taste better!


----------



## myguidingmoonlight (Aug 2, 2022)

That's unfortunate, it's probably because of the more 'handmade' nature of the Fujiyama.

Handle installment was phenomenal in all the Kono I've had, straight choil and everything.

I've had a Kagekiyo came with crooked choil too and those have the reputation of very good F&F, so I understand how you feel. To be honest, just let it grow on you, you won't notice it eventually.


----------



## gentiscid (Aug 2, 2022)

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Handle installment was phenomenal in all the Kono I've had, straight choil and everything.



There is no doubt in this, one just needs to get used to them! They are not the best high end ebony/horn ferrule quality like other brands but the install and the seal is perfect on them (IMO).


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 2, 2022)

Looks easy to fix, if I'm seeing hot glue....

Preheat oven to 180-190°F or so. Stick knife in oven for 5-10 minutes. Once glue has softened, realign the knife within the handle. You may get a little glue spilled out. Once it cools, cut it and take it off.


----------



## enrico l (Aug 2, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Looks easy to fix, if I'm seeing hot glue....
> 
> Preheat oven to 180-190°F or so. Stick knife in oven for 5-10 minutes. Once glue has softened, realign the knife within the handle. You may get a little glue spilled out. Once it cools, cut it and take it off.


Knives and stones shows a handle replacement on a Kono FM ironically. Looks fairly simple, but god I don’t want to break that seal. Looks so clean.


----------



## tostadas (Aug 2, 2022)

On my most recent knife rehandle project, I actually purposely installed the knife off center vertically (similar to how yours is). This brought the spine closer to the top of the handle (I wanted it about 2-3mm difference), while still having the handle sized properly for my tastes.

I have a couple other knives that also have similar, with there being less space between spine/top of handle vs bottom tang/bottom handle (matsubara specifically). For knives where knuckle clearance is not an issue (since it lowers the bottom of handle relative to the board), it allows for a sort of "pocket" to tuck your finger between handle and choil which I find very comfortable.

If it really bothers you aesthetically, then just heat the handle as mentioned above, remove the blade and simply reinstall to your liking. If it's hot glue or wax, the seal is very easy to clean up by remelting it.


----------



## esoo (Aug 2, 2022)

So the handle is offset "up" towards the top of the handle? Does this make the spine of the knife even with the top of the handle? If so, probably done for comfort.


----------



## McMan (Aug 2, 2022)

Yeah, I would actually consider this handle placement as a benefit. It looks like they aimed to get the spine as close to the top of the handle as possible. IMO this more comfortable than with the tang centered in the handle since there's much less of a step-down on top between handle and blade. Some makers/handle guys do this intentionally, and it's a nice detail. Who knows if Kono did it on purpose through


----------



## zizirex (Aug 4, 2022)

You got the Studio Khii handle and it's a bit weird compared to the original Ebony Horn one.
I never have a Studio Khii one maybe they install it like that to make sure the spine is aligned with the topside of the handle.


----------



## Bear (Aug 4, 2022)

Mine is centered, maybe a new installer, those are epoxied, in my experience you've got a 50/50 chance of getting it loose


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 4, 2022)

If this was a factory Kono handle, in my experience they were hot glued in. Put it in a giant ziplock or food saver bag. Boil it for 10 min in water and the handle should slide off or adjust. Hold the blade and handle in the proper alignment until cool. 

I would say that’s not slightly off center. I do think is easy to get accustomed to. 

I have seen plenty of crooked tangs. Konos are better than average


----------

